# dringend: cute news anpassen



## supertouch (21. Dezember 2005)

hi, hab mir cute news runtergeladen und versuche jetzt, das design anzupassen, aber da ich mit php noch nicht so vertraut bin, will es mir einfach nicht gelingen...ich versuche diese seite dem design der restlichen seite anzupassen:
http://www.blackfriday29.com/v2/news/show_news.php
dafür habe ich versucht, die einstellungen in der css datei zu verändern, aber ich es tut sich einfach nichts...ich weiss nichtmal, ob es die richtige css datei ist, da ich in der show_news datei nicht mal den css link gefunden habe...
hier mal der code der show_news.php :
-----------------------------------------------------------
<?PHP

error_reporting (E_ALL ^ E_NOTICE);

$cutepath =  __FILE__;
$cutepath = preg_replace( "'\\\show_news\.php'", "", $cutepath);
$cutepath = preg_replace( "'/show_news\.php'", "", $cutepath);

require_once("$cutepath/inc/functions.inc.php");
require_once("$cutepath/data/config.php");

// If we are showing RSS, include some need variables.
if($template == 'rss'){
   include("$cutepath/data/rss_config.php");
}

//----------------------------------
// Check if we are included by PATH
//----------------------------------
if($HTTP_SERVER_VARS["HTTP_ACCEPT"] or $HTTP_SERVER_VARS["HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET"] or $HTTP_SERVER_VARS["HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING"] or $HTTP_SERVER_VARS["HTTP_CONNECTION"]){ /* do nothing */ }
elseif(eregi("show_news.php", $PHP_SELF)){
die("<h4>CuteNews has detected that you are including show_news.php using the URL to this file.<br>
This is incorrect and you must include it using the PATH to show_news.php</h4><br>Example:<br>
this is <font color=red>WRONG</font> :&nbsp;&nbsp; &lt;?PHP include(\"http://yoursite.com/cutenews/show_news.php\"); ?&gt;<br>
this is <font color=green>CORRECT</font>:&nbsp;&nbsp; &lt;?PHP include(\"cutenews/show_news.php\"); ?&gt;<br>
<br><BR>// <font size=2>if you think this message shouldn't be shown, open show_news.php and delete it from there</font>");
}
//----------------------------------
// End of the check
//----------------------------------

if(!isset($subaction) or $subaction == ""){ $subaction = $POST["subaction"]; }

if(!isset($template) or $template == "" or strtolower($template) == "default"){ require_once("$cutepath/data/Default.tpl"); }
else{
        if(file_exists("$cutepath/data/${template}.tpl")){ require("$cutepath/data/${template}.tpl"); }
    else{ die("Error!<br>the template <b>".htmlspecialchars($template)."</b> does not exists, note that templates are case sensetive and you must write the name exactly as it is"); }
}

// Prepare requested categories
if(eregi("[a-z]", $category)){
        die("<b>Error</b>!<br>CuteNews has detected that you use \$category = \"$category\"; but you can call the categories only with their <b>ID</b> numbers and not with names<br>
    example:<br><blockquote>&lt;?PHP<br>\$category = \"1\";<br>include(\"path/to/show_news.php\");<br>?&gt;</blockquote>");
}
$category = preg_replace("/ /", "", $category);
$tmp_cats_arr = explode(",", $category);
foreach($tmp_cats_arr as $key=>$value){
    if($value != ""){ $requested_cats[$value] = TRUE; }
}

if($archive == ""){
        $news_file = "$cutepath/data/news.txt";
        $comm_file = "$cutepath/data/comments.txt";
}else{
        $news_file = "$cutepath/data/archives/$archive.news.arch";
        $comm_file = "$cutepath/data/archives/$archive.comments.arch";
}

$allow_add_comment                        = FALSE;
$allow_full_story                        = FALSE;
$allow_active_news                         = FALSE;
$allow_comments                         = FALSE;



//<<<------------ Detarime what user want to do
if( $CN_HALT != TRUE and $static != TRUE and ($subaction == "showcomments" or $subaction == "showfull" or $subaction == "addcomment") and ((!isset($category) or $category == "") or ($requested_cats[$ucat] == TRUE )  ) ){
    if($subaction == "addcomment"){  $allow_add_comment        = TRUE; $allow_comments = TRUE; }
    if($subaction == "showcomments"){ $allow_comments = TRUE; }
    if(($subaction == "showcomments" or $allow_comments == TRUE) and $config_show_full_with_comments == "yes"){$allow_full_story = TRUE; }
    if($subaction == "showfull") $allow_full_story = TRUE;
    if($subaction == "showfull" and $config_show_comments_with_full == "yes") $allow_comments = TRUE;

}
else{
    if($config_reverse_active == "yes"){ $reverse = TRUE; }
        $allow_active_news = TRUE;
}
//----------->>> Detarime what user want to do

require("$cutepath/inc/shows.inc.php");
    if($_GET['archive'] and $_GET['archive'] != ''){ $archive = $_GET['archive']; } // stupid fix ?
unset($static, $template, $requested_cats, $category, $catid, $cat,$reverse, $in_use, $archives_arr, $number, $no_prev, $no_next, $i, $showed, $prev, $used_archives);
?>
----------------------------------------
danke im vorraus, ich dreh hier echt gleich durch...
s.


----------



## Tualex (21. Dezember 2005)

Mach die PHP codes mal bitte in PHP-Blöcke!! So ist es nicht übersichtlich


----------



## supertouch (22. Dezember 2005)

und das heisst...? wie gesagt, bin php rookie!


----------



## daddz (22. Dezember 2005)

Das heißt, dass du in deinen Beiträgen dein PHP-Code in PHP-Tags einsetzt um die Übersichtlichkeit zu erhöhen: [ P H P ] hier dein code [ / P H P ](ohne leerzeichen versteht sich)

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (22. Dezember 2005)

Ach ja und noch was...wenn du auf deine Rechtschreibung und Satzzeichensetzung achten würdest, würde ich dein Problem sogar mal durchlesen, denn bei deinen Beiträgen, die durchgehend kleingeschrieben sind, vergeht einem schnell die Lust weiterzulesen, geschweigedenn überhaupt anzufangen.

greetz
daddz


----------



## supertouch (22. Dezember 2005)

oh, ok, sorry:

```
<?PHP

error_reporting (E_ALL ^ E_NOTICE);

$cutepath = __FILE__;
$cutepath = preg_replace( "'\\\show_news\.php'", "", $cutepath);
$cutepath = preg_replace( "'/show_news\.php'", "", $cutepath);

require_once("$cutepath/inc/functions.inc.php");
require_once("$cutepath/data/config.php");

// If we are showing RSS, include some need variables.
if($template == 'rss'){
include("$cutepath/data/rss_config.php");
}

//----------------------------------
// Check if we are included by PATH
//----------------------------------
if($HTTP_SERVER_VARS["HTTP_ACCEPT"] or $HTTP_SERVER_VARS["HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET"] or $HTTP_SERVER_VARS["HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING"] or $HTTP_SERVER_VARS["HTTP_CONNECTION"]){ /* do nothing */ }
elseif(eregi("show_news.php", $PHP_SELF)){
die("<h4>CuteNews has detected that you are including show_news.php using the URL to this file.<br>
This is incorrect and you must include it using the PATH to show_news.php</h4><br>Example:<br>
this is <font color=red>WRONG</font> :&nbsp;&nbsp; &lt;?PHP include(\"http://yoursite.com/cutenews/show_news.php\"); ?&gt;<br>
this is <font color=green>CORRECT</font>:&nbsp;&nbsp; &lt;?PHP include(\"cutenews/show_news.php\"); ?&gt;<br>
<br><BR>// <font size=2>if you think this message shouldn't be shown, open show_news.php and delete it from there</font>");
}
//----------------------------------
// End of the check
//----------------------------------

if(!isset($subaction) or $subaction == ""){ $subaction = $POST["subaction"]; }

if(!isset($template) or $template == "" or strtolower($template) == "default"){ require_once("$cutepath/data/Default.tpl"); }
else{
if(file_exists("$cutepath/data/${template}.tpl")){ require("$cutepath/data/${template}.tpl"); }
else{ die("Error!<br>the template <b>".htmlspecialchars($template)."</b> does not exists, note that templates are case sensetive and you must write the name exactly as it is"); }
}

// Prepare requested categories
if(eregi("[a-z]", $category)){
die("<b>Error</b>!<br>CuteNews has detected that you use \$category = \"$category\"; but you can call the categories only with their <b>ID</b> numbers and not with names<br>
example:<br><blockquote>&lt;?PHP<br>\$category = \"1\";<br>include(\"path/to/show_news.php\");<br>?&gt;</blockquote>");
}
$category = preg_replace("/ /", "", $category);
$tmp_cats_arr = explode(",", $category);
foreach($tmp_cats_arr as $key=>$value){
if($value != ""){ $requested_cats[$value] = TRUE; }
}

if($archive == ""){
$news_file = "$cutepath/data/news.txt";
$comm_file = "$cutepath/data/comments.txt";
}else{
$news_file = "$cutepath/data/archives/$archive.news.arch";
$comm_file = "$cutepath/data/archives/$archive.comments.arch";
}

$allow_add_comment = FALSE;
$allow_full_story = FALSE;
$allow_active_news = FALSE;
$allow_comments = FALSE;



//<<<------------ Detarime what user want to do
if( $CN_HALT != TRUE and $static != TRUE and ($subaction == "showcomments" or $subaction == "showfull" or $subaction == "addcomment") and ((!isset($category) or $category == "") or ($requested_cats[$ucat] == TRUE ) ) ){
if($subaction == "addcomment"){ $allow_add_comment = TRUE; $allow_comments = TRUE; }
if($subaction == "showcomments"){ $allow_comments = TRUE; }
if(($subaction == "showcomments" or $allow_comments == TRUE) and $config_show_full_with_comments == "yes"){$allow_full_story = TRUE; }
if($subaction == "showfull") $allow_full_story = TRUE;
if($subaction == "showfull" and $config_show_comments_with_full == "yes") $allow_comments = TRUE;

}
else{
if($config_reverse_active == "yes"){ $reverse = TRUE; }
$allow_active_news = TRUE;
}
//----------->>> Detarime what user want to do

require("$cutepath/inc/shows.inc.php");
if($_GET['archive'] and $_GET['archive'] != ''){ $archive = $_GET['archive']; } // stupid fix ?
unset($static, $template, $requested_cats, $category, $catid, $cat,$reverse, $in_use, $archives_arr, $number, $no_prev, $no_next, $i, $showed, $prev, $used_archives);
?>
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Dezember 2005)

Wenn Du in der shownews.php keinen Verweis auf eine CSS-Datei gefunden hast ist es naheliegend, dass diese Datei includet wird. Dementsprechend musst Du herausfinden von welcher Datei und dort nach der CSS-Datei schauen.


----------

